# finally got some dappled boers!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ive been looking for a long time there 3.5 months old commercial 
Thats the father the last pic


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry the pictures are flipped they show fine on my phone


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

Cute are they does in r they reg. They very beautiful I have 2 black dapple boers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty, congrats! Are their dam's nubian/boer crosses? Just wondering, as they remind me of nubian/boer crosses, which is my favorite cross! 
We had a gorgeous nubian/boer dappled doe, but she looked more nubian. Still kicking myself for selling her! My kids are slowly building up a decent little herd, we've got red does, so now I'd love to work on getting them a nice dapple or black - black/paint  Problem is, we are at our max on how many does we will keep after 4-H! We really need a bigger place


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The father is a purebred but she told me the mother is as well but i dont think she is i think the mother is a boer x nubian
But the kids look like boers they have the rounded heads
Her brother has it more its the paint 
Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The fully dappled looks more nubian but the paint looks boer
I bought them since there nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would have gotten them too, they are beautiful! I'm sure you are excited  The girls definitely look to have a little nubian in them, which is awesome. Most of our little herd goes back to an unregistered red nubian/boer doe that we absolutely love. 
I'd guess they are 2nd or 3rd generation with the nubian/boer cross if it's there. But seems that is where a lot of the dappled commercial goats come from 

This is the first generation cross doe that we had, really regret selling her. I heard she had a dappled kid this year, but for us we used a 'traditional only' buck and she had given us traditionals lol Figures.










I'd love to have another loudly spotted/dappled colored doe like her.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

when i bought her and her brother i knew they where not purebred dappled boers and paint but for 130 dollars thats not bad 
but i am still on the hunt for purebred dappled boers lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Those dapples go back to a Nubian somewhere in their pedigree. Now that might be far enough back to have them registered as boers. I surprised the boer registry is even allowing this.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are these girls registered? If you can get lucky enough to get does out of them you can work them up to purebred status, and could have fun doing so, just have to match them with bucks who carry a lot of color  That would honestly be a fun project/goal.

We used our first Nubian/Boer red doe to build up a % herd. She was unregistered. We have kept one of her granddaughters who is 75%, have 2 of that does daughters 88%, and the yearling gave my daughter a nice 94%. However, color gene isn't thick, but the 75% doe did give us a gorgeous solid red w/a little white, and a traditional w/red front legs lol.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey
Unfortuntly shes not registered 
Yeah it would be fun making percentages and a good way to experiement


----------

